# Kirkistown Castle Fri 23rd Dec (This Friday)



## Philm (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone interested? 9.15 tee off.

myself and a few mates are planning to play and it would be good to put a few names to faces from on here!

just a friendly knock around before Christmas kicks off proper! anyone welcome but please register your interest here so i can keep an eye on numbers.

if it doesnt suit anyone then thats no bother!

i especially extend this invite to Brendy as he welcomed me to his course previously this year.

Phil


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 20, 2011)

Way too far up for me mate but have fond memories of playing up there years ago . i remember an elevated green where  was advised to leave my trolley at the bottom of the hill and bring up a wedge (In case) putter & driver for the next hole , am i remembering the right place ?  my brothers  inlaws are from Portavogie , or Portaferry the one on the  penninsula side


----------



## Philm (Dec 20, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			Way too far up for me mate but have fond memories of playing up there years ago . i remember an elevated green where  was advised to leave my trolley at the bottom of the hill and bring up a wedge (In case) putter & driver for the next hole , am i remembering the right place ?  my brothers  inlaws are from Portavogie , or Portaferry the one on the  penninsula side
		
Click to expand...

you are remembering it right! and that would be portaferry they are from, im from portavogie myself.

Phil


----------



## brendy (Dec 20, 2011)

Kirkistown you say, 9.15 you say? How much are the fees? You didn't say!


----------



## chris661 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bollocks! If this was any other day except friday I would have been there like a shot  Anyone fancy a game over the "festivities"?


----------



## Philm (Dec 20, 2011)

brendy said:



			Kirkistown you say, 9.15 you say? How much are the fees? You didn't say! 

Click to expand...

ill have a word with the boss see what he can do for us... 



chris661 said:



			Bollocks! If this was any other day except friday I would have been there like a shot  Anyone fancy a game over the "festivities"?
		
Click to expand...

bummer indeed. sometime in the week following chrimbo? wed thurs fri? maybe if we organised something that week the extra notice would help with numbers>?

Phil


----------



## chris661 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah something can be arranged for the week following I would have thought. Quite happy to see what happens and turn up.


----------



## JT77 (Dec 20, 2011)

Where abouts is Kirkistown? is it close to mahee island or ardminnan direction? we played ulster cup that way last 2 years.
I have heard good things.
Prehaps another time though, as I am nights on weds and thursday so will be out for a few zzzzz's friday morn, but then I am off for 12 days.

cheers


----------



## Philm (Dec 20, 2011)

chris661 said:



			Yeah something can be arranged for the week following I would have thought. Quite happy to see what happens and turn up.
		
Click to expand...

ok, well this  friday is still a goer brendy, ill let you know price wise but its sub 30 for a round, 15/20ish at a guess but im just not sure. probably be four of us but there may be more, ill see if we get any last minute interest on here or at work.

and Chris if you or brendy want to suggest a course and a time for next week we can take it from there.

Phil


----------



## Philm (Dec 20, 2011)

JT77 said:



			Where abouts is Kirkistown?
I have heard good things.
		
Click to expand...

its down by the sea. Ards Peninsula, near the racetrack? near/in Cloughey near portavogie.

hope that helps.

Phil


----------



## chris661 (Dec 20, 2011)

Philm said:



			and Chris if you or brendy want to suggest a course and a time for next week we can take it from there.

Phil
		
Click to expand...

Well, I really have no great opinion on it always nice to play a different track. I also dont mind the travel either. Hmm guess I am sore from sitting on the fence


----------



## brendy (Dec 21, 2011)

I think Friday is a goer, who all is going so far Phil?


----------



## Philm (Dec 21, 2011)

me you, a fella from work called Eddie Abraham, who has recently joined Castlereagh hills and hopefully gareth again.

but there is a once a year golfer from worker who is threatening to play, but ill see what happens with that.

Phil


----------



## Philm (Dec 21, 2011)

brendy said:



			I think Friday is a goer, who all is going so far Phil?
		
Click to expand...

ps you got a mate you would like to bring along, feel free, but keep me posted!

Phil


----------



## brendy (Dec 21, 2011)

I have put the feelers out and asked a couple including Stevie Gordon, he might well be busy/working though.


----------



## Philm (Dec 21, 2011)

brendy said:



			I have put the feelers out and asked a couple including Stevie Gordon, he might well be busy/working though.
		
Click to expand...

but he hasnt made a double bogey since 2009? lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNsgBXRCgnI

Phil


----------



## brendy (Dec 21, 2011)

Double bogey lol, I like the last one "I love it when a plan comes together!"


----------



## Philm (Dec 21, 2011)

class act then..

well sure keep me posted.

Phil


----------



## brendy (Dec 21, 2011)

Hes christmas shopping so waiting on word back from two others.


----------



## Philm (Dec 21, 2011)

brendy said:



			Hes christmas shopping so waiting on word back from two others.
		
Click to expand...

well i hope you can understand brendy, but

currently we have

Brendy 5
Phil M 16
Eddie A 18

Andy M 28
Steven A 18
Stuart B 18
Mark H 4

now those last 3 have all just replied in the last few minutes hence why i assumed that i was struggling to get 2 fourballs together and how now all of a sudden ive only one space left and im holding fire on it to give Gareth a chance to get back to me about playing.

so if you can possibly explain to your pals that some prat called phil is a bad organiser and its all his fault but we are pretty much out of room atm.  they can be first reserve if Gareth cant play.

sorry

Phil


----------



## brendy (Dec 21, 2011)

Here, whats this 5 nonsense beside my name, I hope this isnt pick a handicap day! haha.


----------



## Philm (Dec 21, 2011)

haha sorry, what you playing off?

ps, can you(Brendy = GM man) get us any 2 for 1 vouchers? Gareth was saying it makes his life alot easier price wise!

Phil


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 21, 2011)

Just beware Brendy. Spotted a certain individual at Blackwoods Range last night LOL


----------



## Philm (Dec 21, 2011)

Phil2511 said:



			Just beware Brendy. Spotted a certain individual at Blackwoods Range last night LOL
		
Click to expand...

shank some hook some and generally swinging like a monkey! pay no attention to me, save me putting anyone off!

Phil


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 21, 2011)

Philm said:



			shank some hook some and generally swinging like a monkey! pay no attention to me, save me putting anyone off!

Phil
		
Click to expand...

I don't remember any shanks mind you but the bad ones I would put down to me talking more than anything else. 

About an hour after I left you I really hurt my back lifting a clipboard in work of all things. But the physio sorted it this morning and now got more mobility so a rest until after Xmas should see me back to normal. 

Will have to get a game sorted for the craic.  Hope Friday stays dry for you guys.


----------



## Philm (Dec 21, 2011)

no bother Phil, will get a game some time pal for sure.

Phil


----------



## Philm (Dec 22, 2011)

@Brendy

gareth isnt able to make it, he is going to be working in the proshop unfortunately.

so as it happens there will be a spot for another if you know of anyone that would be interested in a bit of banter then bring them along.

sorry for the late notice!

Phil


----------

